# Let's Play's für Browser Games ?



## Mellsei (2. März 2012)

*Let's Play's für Browser Games ?*

Macht jemand von euch eig. Let's Play's für Browser Games ??
Ich hab hier ein Let's Browse Famarama gefunden und das eig. ganz gut =D 
Kennt ihr noch andere oder macht ihr selbst welche ?? vllt. von die Siedler online ? oder Cityville ?


----------



## hifumi (2. März 2012)

Let's Plays und Browsergames, zwei der langweiligsten Dinge für die man einen Computer verwenden kann, treffen zusammen.


----------



## Mellsei (2. März 2012)

Browser Games finde ich gar nicht so übel , man muss sich nichts runterladen , man muss nix installieren , sie sind teilweise Kostenlos... Also für ein *ich spiele das während ich in der Schule* bin eig. immer gut  und Let's play sind manchmal Aufschluss reich  Echt gut find ich die Let's Play's von Gronkh *.* =D


----------



## saberss (4. Juni 2012)

Ich spielte Kristall-Saga, seine mein Favorit browse Spiel,Final Eden ist ein browserbasiertes, strategisches Kriegsspiel, in dem die Spieler ihre Basis auf den Ruinen des verheerenden alten Republik stärken, indem sie die Verteidigungsanlagen bauen, wertvolle Ressourcen sammeln sowie die Invasoren angreifen.Es ist das beste browsergames


----------



## UltimateFighter (6. Juni 2012)

ich spiele meine browserspiele bei king.com und hier auch mal ne partie doppelkopf.


----------



## Morwenth (6. Juni 2012)

Also ich finde, wenn der Kommentator es drauf hat kann es sehr unterhaltsam sein


----------



## Koalabaer (7. Juni 2012)

Konichiwa! Ich lerne Japanisch, damit ich mit meinen 470 Kois auf http://www.farmerama.de reden kann.


----------

